# Beersmith might be getting no chill



## dave_h (5/3/16)

Fellow brewers,

Found this recent addition on the beersmith forum at 

http://www.beersmith.com/forum/index.php/topic,2685.30.html




Re: Adding "No-Chill" Option
« *Reply #32 on:* January 31, 2016, 06:47:03 PM »




OK,
I've started working on this - I was thinking of adding it as a generic hop utilization factor in the equipment profile. In fact I am not entirely convinced you could not use the existing equipment "hop utilization factor" to do what you want as this would add additional hop utilization to all of your hop additions.

I started reading through the thread on HBT but honestly it is well over 100 pages now so I've not got through all of it. Does anyone have a current reference as to how the utilization actually changes (good simple equation or something) with no-chill? Ideally the cliff notes version or just the charts?

Thanks,
Brad



Maybe some more experienced no chillers could offer some pointers?


----------



## DU99 (5/3/16)

How long we been doing NO CHILL..He is reading the wrong forum


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/3/16)

ha! Think of the noobs. Gotta give it to this guy's efforts for making it easier.

Giving noob enthusiasts like me an easy walking platform to complex craft brewing. Its awesome Science.
The all grain step was a welcoming big open door.


----------



## jibba02 (5/3/16)

I think the beersmith update is due approximately Dec 2022


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/3/16)

What update is needed though honestly. Other than that of the brewers progress.


----------

